# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  action plan برای رشته تجربی(کمک برای برنامه ریزی مطالعاتی کنکور تجربی-فارغ تحصیل)

## نادر مهرآزما

سلام مجدد و تشکر از دوستان عزیز و مهربان بابت راهنمایی های خیلی خوبی که کردین.

میخواستم برنامه مطالعاتی و بازه های زمانی مطالعه برای هر درس رو بهم پیشنهاد بدید.

فکر کنم بتونم برای شروع روزی 6 الی 8 ساعت مطالعه کنم.

(از 10 خرداد به بعد هم از کارم استعفا می دم.و کلا وقت آزاد دارم.)پس برنامه رو برای وقت کاملا باز بدید.

*دوستانی که برنامه دارن اگر ممکنه یه عکس از برنامه ریزی روزانه شون قرار بدن واقعا نیاز دارم که برنامه ریزی یه کنکوری رو از نزدیک ببینم
*
 چون من خودم حالی به حالی درس میخونم مثلا الان رو مود ریاضی هستم بعد می رم رو مود زبان و هیچ برنامه خاصی ندارم که چجوری باید تقسیم وقت کنم تا همه دروس یکسان و به موقع مطالعه و تکرار بشه.اصلا هیچ ایده ای ندارم که هر درس چه مقدار باید خونده شود و چه مدت بعد باید تکرار بشه.

----------


## hossein1377

شما بستگی داره چقدر بخواید بخونید :-)

مثلا با توجه به ضریب ها این میتونه برنامه خوبی باشه 

زیست : 12 *2

ریاضی و فیزیک : 6*2

شیمی : 9*2

زمین : 2* 45 دقیقه (فعلاً نخون  )

ادبیات : 4*2

دینی : 3*2 

عربی و زبان : 2*2

=============
میشه 10 ساعتُ نیم در روز  = 73/5ساعت در هفته 


میتونی سرشکن کنی مثلاً هفته اول کمتر بخونی یا نصفِ ضریب بخونی 

یا میتونی با همین جلو بری یادت باشه بهترین مشاور خودتی اما میتونی برای برنامه ریزی بهتر پیشِ ی مشاور خصوصی بری ( و سئوالاتت رو ازش بپرسی )

موفق باشید :-)

سئوال دیگه بود نقل قول کنید جواب میدم

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

> شما بستگی داره چقدر بخواید بخونید :-)
> 
> مثلا با توجه به ضریب ها این میتونه برنامه خوبی باشه 
> 
> زیست : 12 *2
> 
> ریاضی و فیزیک : 6*2
> 
> شیمی : 9*2
> ...


ممنون.حسین جان خیلی خوبه.فقط از نظر توزیع زمان بندی به نظرت خوبه؟مثلا عربی و زبان به اون سختی فقط 4 ساعت در هفته رو هم؟

----------


## hossein1377

> ممنون.حسین جان خیلی خوبه.فقط از نظر توزیع زمان بندی به نظرت خوبه؟مثلا عربی و زبان به اون سختی فقط 4 ساعت در هفته رو هم؟


عربی و زبان ضریبِ 2 داره :-)

شما ضریب ها رو دو برابر ساعت مطالعتون بزارید هر درس میشه 4 ساعت 

2*2 = 4 :-)

============
در مورد دروس هم شما چون به گفته خودتون ریاضی و فیزیک قوی دارید میتونید مقدار کمتری مطالعه داشته باشید :-)

و به جاش روی نقطه ضعف خودتون مثلا : همین زبان و عربی رو کار کنید :-)
موفق باشید

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

دوستان دیگه هم لطفا راهنمایی کنن.

خواهش میکنم اگر برنامه روزانه دارید یه عکس بگیرید اینجا بزارید.اساتید و مشاورین گرامی هم لطفا یه برنامه که به طور معمول توصیه میکنید رو بنویسید یا در سایت قرار بدید.

واقعا نیاز دارم که از شروع کار درست جلو برم و اشتباهات سال های قبل رو انجام ندم.

بزرگترین اشتباهم بدون برنامه درس خوندن و حالی به حالی درس خوندن بود.یعنی مثلا با ریاضی که حال میکردم زیاد میخوندم و مثلا عربی که ازش نفرت داشتم رو اصلا نمی خوندم.یه جایی دیگه فهمیدم که خیلی دیر شده بود.دوست دارم اینبار یه برنامه که قطعا به موفقیت ختم میشه و مورد تایید اساتید و نفرات برتر هست رو دنبال کنم.خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید.

----------


## ali761

سلام.از دو لینک زیر استفاده کنید.
آموزش روش های برنامه ریزی روزانه و هفتگی و ماهانه ، توسط رتبه های برتر کنکور سراسری
آموزش نحوه مطالعه دروس کنکور توسط رتبه های برتر

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

بچه ها خواهش میکنم که یه مقدار بیشتر همکاری کنید . اگر یه چند تا برنامه بتونید در اینجا قرار بدید خیلی خوب میشه بهترین تصمیم رو گرفت.اگر فرصت دارید و براتون ممکنه حتما برنامه روزانه تون رو اینجا قرار بدید.ممنون

----------


## Narcissus

> بچه ها خواهش میکنم که یه مقدار بیشتر همکاری کنید . اگر یه چند تا برنامه بتونید در اینجا قرار بدید خیلی خوب میشه بهترین تصمیم رو گرفت.اگر فرصت دارید و براتون ممکنه حتما برنامه روزانه تون رو اینجا قرار بدید.ممنون


به نظرم بهترین برنامه اینه

پایینش کنار هر درس ساعت هر نوبتو نوشتم

البته خودم هیچ وقت نتونستم به این حد برسم:yahoo (3):

البته اگه شما ساعت مطالعتون بالاست و میتونین تو هرروز همه ی درسارو بخونین این کاررو بکنین،اگه نه که 4 تا اختصاصی رو داشته باشین با دوتا عمومی

اینم ی عکس از برنامه ی شخصیم،واسه قبل عیده چون دوس داشتین ی برنامه ببینین گذاشتم

امیدوارم کمکی کرده باشم:yahoo (1):

----------


## MAHSA

درکل از هفت صبح شروع میکنم بضی روزام 6.5من اول صبح بنا به زوج و فرد بودن روزای هفته عربی و دینی حدودا 1.5-2 ساعت بعدش 3 ساعت فیزیک  دیگه 2 ساعت شیمی عصرم که 3 ساعت ریاضی و 2.5 زیست دیگه ادبیات و زبانم زوج و فرد میخونم 1.5-2 ساعت شبم که تا هرچی بتونم زمین میخونم چون تازه زمین شروع کردم هرشب میخونم

----------


## MAHSA

البت این برنامه منه شاید واسه شوما خوب نباشه ولی خودم راضیم

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

> به نظرم بهترین برنامه اینه
> 
> پایینش کنار هر درس ساعت هر نوبتو نوشتم
> 
> البته خودم هیچ وقت نتونستم به این حد برسم:yahoo (3):
> 
> البته اگه شما ساعت مطالعتون بالاست و میتونین تو هرروز همه ی درسارو بخونین این کاررو بکنین،اگه نه که 4 تا اختصاصی رو داشته باشین با دوتا عمومی
> 
> اینم ی عکس از برنامه ی شخصیم،واسه قبل عیده چون دوس داشتین ی برنامه ببینین گذاشتم
> ...


*Narcissus* جان فوق العاده بود واقعا خیلی زحمت کشیدی.نمی دونی که برای کسی مثل من که خیلی از درس دور بوده یه همچین برنامه ای چه ارزشی داره.امیدوارم که موفق و شاد باشی.

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

> درکل از هفت صبح شروع میکنم بضی روزام 6.5من اول صبح بنا به زوج و فرد بودن روزای هفته عربی و دینی حدودا 1.5-2 ساعت بعدش 3 ساعت فیزیک  دیگه 2 ساعت شیمی عصرم که 3 ساعت ریاضی و 2.5 زیست دیگه ادبیات و زبانم زوج و فرد میخونم 1.5-2 ساعت شبم که تا هرچی بتونم زمین میخونم چون تازه زمین شروع کردم هرشب میخونم


خیلی عالیه.امیدوارم که موفق باشید.فقط اول صبح دینی یا عربی خوندن حس بدی نداره؟(عادت کردید یا از اول مشکلی نداشتید؟)

----------


## rezbakin

دیروز 
2ساعت شیمی---محلول ها
2ساعت زیست----فتوسنتز
2ساعت ریاضی-----تشابه
2ساعت فیزیک-----نوسان
1.5ساعت زبان----مرور6تا8پیش
1.5 ساعت ادبیات---تست فصل 6تا9پیش
* اختصاصیا هر روز ثابته عمومیا رو عوض می کنم بنظرتون درسته؟*

----------

